# Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

					Radiatoren, insbesondere auch von Kompaktwasserkühlungen, stellen leicht andere Anforderungen an Lüfter, als herkömmliche Kühler. So sollen die bei Luftkühlern beliebten Silent Wings von Be Quiet für den Radiator-Einsatz ungeeignet sein. Stimmt das? PC Games Hardware macht den Test.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Interessanter Test, wobei das Ergebnis im Grunde genommen schon im Vorfeld klar war.
Der SW2 ist ja nicht gerade auf Luftdruck optimiert. Das zeigen unter anderem schon die neun eher kleinen Schaufeln, die zwar realtiv viel Luftdurchsatz aufrecht erhalten können, bei engen Lamellen von Kühlkörpern oder geschlossenen Radiatoren jedoch schnell ihr Limit erreichen. 
Wundert mich dennoch, dass das Verkleben der seitlichen Lücken einen messbaren Unterschied ausmacht.
Langfristig - wenn es denn bei einem SW2 in solch einem Aufbau bleiben sollte - würde ich mir vielleicht einen 140mm Silikonrahmen (Shroud) zulegen und diesen um den Rahmen spannen.
Klebeband tuts sicherlich genauso gut, wenn auch optisch nicht besonders prunkvoll


----------



## George_van_Hinton (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Darf ich anmerken, dass der im Bildmaterial gezeigte BQ Lüfter ein 120mm Modell ist, im Text dagegen die Rede von 140mm ist.


----------



## L-man (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

um das Niveau des Tests von "Computer Bild" auf das normale PCGH Niveau anzuheben, wäre es wohl Sinnvoll gewesen einen Radi mit engeren Lamellen als zusätzlichen Vergleich zu nehmen. So bleibt das Ergebniss genaus so wie es jeder der auch nur flüchtig über Waküs nachgedacht hat, auch schon vorher wusste.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

*@ L-man*
Selbst wenn das der Fall wäre; der (einzige vorhandene) Vergleich zum PK-2 zeugt nicht gerade von besonders viel Variation.
Mich hätte schon eher ein Test mit weiteren "hochwertigeren" Lüftern (z.B. Noctua NF-A14 oder Corsair SP140 ) interessiert, damit man auch wirklich mal den Designunterschied zwischen den Modellen erkennen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



George_van_Hinton schrieb:


> Darf ich anmerken, dass der im Bildmaterial gezeigte BQ Lüfter ein 120mm Modell ist, im Text dagegen die Rede von 140mm ist.



Richtig gesehen. Damit die Lücke auf Fotos und im Video besser zu erkennen ist, wollte ich nach Möglichkeit einen Radiator mit hellen Lamellen für das Bildmaterial nutzen. Leider hatten ich nur den Watercool HTSF2 3×120 griffbereit. Praktischer Nebeneffekt: Ich konnte die Bilder unabhängig vom Test machen bzw. das 140-mm-System parallel laufen lassen 




L-man schrieb:


> um das Niveau des Tests von "Computer Bild" auf das normale PCGH Niveau anzuheben, wäre es wohl Sinnvoll gewesen einen Radi mit engeren Lamellen als zusätzlichen Vergleich zu nehmen. So bleibt das Ergebniss genaus so wie es jeder der auch nur flüchtig über Waküs nachgedacht hat, auch schon vorher wusste.



Ziel dieses Test war es zu überprüfen, was viele Leute "schon vorher wussten". Es gibt schließlich auch viele Leute, die "vorher wissen", dass z.B. eine neuen Nvidia-GPU "absolut überlegen ist und die Konkurrenz einpacken kann". Nicht immer haben diese Leute recht, deswegen testen wir von Zeit zu Zeit Hardware, anstatt sie nur vorzustellen.

Das Computer Bild uns hier im Bereich Wasserkühlung etwas vorraus hat, wusste ich nicht. Kannst du mir vielleicht die entsprechenden Ausgaben nennen? Es ist immer gut zu wissen, was die indirekte Konkurrenz macht und angeblich investiere ich auf das "langweilige Nischenthema" Wakü schon viel zu viel Arbeitszeit 




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *@ L-man*
> Selbst wenn das der Fall wäre; der (einzige vorhandene) Vergleich zum PK-2 zeugt nicht gerade von besonders viel Variation.
> Mich hätte schon eher ein Test mit weiteren "hochwertigeren" Lüftern (z.B. Noctua NF-A14 oder Corsair SP140 ) interessiert, damit man auch wirklich mal den Designunterschied zwischen den Modellen erkennen kann.



Die Rahmenform von Noctua unterscheidet sich gar nicht, die Corsairs nur gering von den PK-2. Die Ergebnisse bezüglich der Abdichtung sind somit 1:1 übertragbar. Einen Lüfter-Vergleichstest, der unter anderem 10 140-mm-Lüfter unmodifiziert gegeneinander antreten lässt, gibt es in der PCGH 04/2015. Darunter sind auch zwei Modelle von Noctua. (Corsairs SP140 fehlt. Für eine zweite Testreihe im 120-mm-Format, die in der 05/2015 folgen soll und ebenfalls Noctua, Be Quiet und Blacknoise als Referenz beinhaltet, habe ich SP120 angefragt - aber bislang hat Corsair nicht reagiert)


----------



## Pyrodactil (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



			
				
Einen Lüfter-Vergleichstest schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber leider wieder mal ohne meine(n) Favoriten,  den Akasa Viper PWM Lüfter. Ø120: Airflow: max. 141,75 m³/h & Ø140: Airflow: max. 186,93 m³/h ist für mich einfach unschlagbar, egal ob im Gehäuse oder aufm Radi verteilt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Vielen Dank für diesen Test. Ich "wusste es vorher" nocht nicht, weil ich mich noch nie mit WaKü beschäftigt habe. Auf die verwendeten Lüfter werde ich auf jeden Fall achten


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

ein schöner, kleiner test, danke dafür! 
das zeigt, dass man auf so etwas, wie den lüfterrahmen an sich nicht zu achten braucht, wenn man nicht gerade rekord-temperaturen erreichen möchte. 
wie das ganze dann aber bei einem radiator mit engen lamellen aussieht, wo ein hoher druck eher vonnöten ist, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Bei engeren Lamellen dürfte der Effekt etwas stärker sein, aber so enge Lamellen sind ohnehin kein optimales Anwendungsgebiet für die Silent-Lüfter von Be Quiet. Der Black Silent Pro profitiert bei 1200 U/min, im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit, schon bei 1200 U/min nicht mehr.



Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider wieder mal ohne meine(n) Favoriten,  den Akasa Viper PWM Lüfter. Ø120: Airflow: max. 141,75 m³/h & Ø140: Airflow: max. 186,93 m³/h ist für mich einfach unschlagbar, egal ob im Gehäuse oder aufm Radi verteilt.



120-mm-Lüfter mit 1.900 beziehungsweise 140-mm-Lüfter mit 1.600 U/min liegen tatsächlich weit über dem, was unsere Community typischerweise interessiert. Der schnellste 140er im Test lag bei real knapp 1.300 U/min. Vielleicht wäre dieser Testteilnehmer aber etwas für dich: 251 m³/h


----------



## George_van_Hinton (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Richtig gesehen. Damit die Lücke auf Fotos und im Video besser zu erkennen ist, wollte ich nach Möglichkeit einen Radiator mit hellen Lamellen für das Bildmaterial nutzen. Leider hatten ich nur den Watercool HTSF2 3×120 griffbereit. Praktischer Nebeneffekt: Ich konnte die Bilder unabhängig vom Test machen bzw. das 140-mm-System parallel laufen lassen



Gezeigt wurde also der 120mm und der 140er gemessen. Dann haben sich meine Ungereimtheiten ja geklärt.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Computer Bild uns hier im Bereich Wasserkühlung etwas vorraus hat, wusste ich nicht. Kannst du mir vielleicht die entsprechenden Ausgaben nennen? Es ist immer gut zu wissen, was die indirekte Konkurrenz macht und angeblich investiere ich auf das "langweilige Nischenthema" Wakü schon viel zu viel Arbeitszeit



Hallo Herr Vogel, 

vielen Dank für die amüsante Antwort - leider ist es eine Erkrankung der Neuzeit das jeder seine Meinung öffentlich kundtun kann! 
Es ist wirklich grausam geworden...Zumal die Kritik oftmals von Leuten stammt, die selber nichts vorweisen können aber der Anspruch an andere extrem hoch angelegt wird 

Ich genieße die erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit von Wasserkühlungskomponenten und wünsche mir noch viel mehr davon - insbesondere vielleicht in Zusammenarbeit mit Herr Vötter und Bios Mods! 

Erste letzte Woche habe ich endlich einen Custom Wasserkühler von EK für die Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX980 erhalten und nicht nur satte 72 Mhz mehr raus kitzeln können (Erbsenzähler werden jetzt wieder erwähnen dass das nicht fühlbare 4-5% Mehrleistung gegenüber Luftkühler sind - ausgehend von 1500 Mhz)...
Es geht mir einfach um die Lautstärke und jederzeit festgenagelte Taktraten - Bei Anno 2070 oder Assetto Corsa ist der Luftkühler nicht nurunterträglich laut geworden - der Takt ist auch auf unter 1470 Mhz gefallen - und Rattenscharf siehts auch noch aus  

Also bitte bitte mehr davon in mittlerweile gewohnter Art


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen Test. Ich "wusste es vorher" nocht nicht, weil ich mich noch nie mit WaKü beschäftigt habe. Auf die verwendeten Lüfter werde ich auf jeden Fall achten



Sicherlich haben sich sehr viele damit noch nie beschäftigt, daher ist das auch nicht verwunderlich.

Das was Torsten mit den Waküs gemacht hat, kann man 1:1 auch auf die Towerkühler (auch Topblowkühler) anwenden, was zumindest meinen praktischen Erfahrungen entspricht.
Deshalb wird man von mir auch sehr oft von einer empfohlenen kanalisierten Luftzuführung lesen.
Das vertrete ich nicht erst seit der Vertunnelung seitens PCGH zu Grafikkarten im Herstellerdesign.
Ich wende es auch, manchmal etwas kompliziert zu verwirklichen, auch auf die Customdesigns von Grafikkarten an


----------



## Pyrodactil (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Danke, ist zwar ordentlich Druck aufm Flügel, aber 3-Pins & nen Regler am Heck ist mir dann doch von gestern. Vor allem wenn ich wieder mal für nen  SLI Betrieb einige Lüfter von einer Grafikkarte (Mini-PWM zu PWM) ansteure.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Rahmenform von Noctua unterscheidet sich gar nicht, die Corsairs nur gering von den PK-2. Die Ergebnisse bezüglich der Abdichtung sind somit 1:1 übertragbar. Einen Lüfter-Vergleichstest, der unter anderem 10 140-mm-Lüfter unmodifiziert gegeneinander antreten lässt, gibt es in der PCGH 04/2015. Darunter sind auch zwei Modelle von Noctua. (Corsairs SP140 fehlt. Für eine zweite Testreihe im 120-mm-Format, die in der 05/2015 folgen soll und ebenfalls Noctua, Be Quiet und Blacknoise als Referenz beinhaltet, habe ich SP120 angefragt - aber bislang hat Corsair nicht reagiert)


Die Noctuas (ausgenommen der P14) haben im Gegensatz zu den SW2 doch einen komplett geschlossenen Rahmen und sollten die gesamte Fläche daher ohne weitere Modifikationen wesentlich besser abdichten.
Ansonsten wäre in dem Testumfeld (Radiatoren) wie gesagt derTemperaturunterschied zu anderen hochwertigen und auf Luftdruck optimierten Lüftern von Interesse.
Werden in der 04/2015er-Ausgabe dementsprechend denn auch Radiatoren eingesetzt, damit der Unterschied hier deutlicher wird?



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das was Torsten mit den Waküs gemacht hat, kann man 1:1 auch auf die Towerkühler (auch Topblowkühler) anwenden[...]



Nicht unbedingt. Das Hängt halt immer mit dem Lamellenabstand und dem Design der Kühler zusammen.
Sicher ergeben sich da je nach Lüfter keine _riesen_ Messunterschiede, aber ein geschlossener Radiator ist schon etwas anderes als ein offener (CPU-)Kühlkörper.


----------



## IluBabe (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



> Tatsächlich verschenken sie um die 10 Prozent Kühlleistung, in dem sie Luft seitlich entweichen lassen.


Ist halt das herausgearbeitete Fazit.



> Mit absolut 1-2 Kelvin fällt der Unterschied aber nicht so groß aus, dass die Lüfter unbrauchbar wären.


Der Satz im Artikel wirkt auf mich wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Man will überrpüfen ob ein unterschied besteht. Man mißt einen Unterschied. Danach wird dieser aber niveaulos relativiert. bQ Lüfter wie auch NBs sind vom Preis her nicht gerade unliebsame Kostenexplosionen wenn man damit mal einen 480er Radi bestücken möchte. Und eben da sind 1 oder 2 Grade gerade das was einen Preisunterschied im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung von Wasserkühlungen rechtfertigt. Weil eben der Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung nur dann gerechtfertigt ist, wenn man eine maximale Wirkung erzielen will. Sonst kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen und sich nen LuKü auf die CPU schnallen. Humm.


----------



## Ryle (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Die Silent Wings 2 sind nun nicht gerade das beste Beispiel, da hier die unter anderem die Montage auch erschwert wird, aber ich sage schon lange, dass die Lüfter nicht zwingend abdichten müssen. *Viel wichtiger ist die Geräuschcharakteristik  auf einem Radiator*. Ich benutze bei (low rpm optimierten) Radiatoren fast nur noch Pure Wings 2, da diese im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Lüftern sehr unaufdringlich klingen und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.
Es gibt nämlich himmelweite Unterschiede zwischen leisen Lüftern und leisen Lüftern auf einem Radiator, hinter Mesh, Staubfiltern usw. Ein Lüfter kann im offenen Aufbau komplett geräuschlos sein, hört sich auf einem Radiator aber vergleichsweise störend an.


----------



## TheLukay (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> [...]
> 120-mm-Lüfter mit 1.900 beziehungsweise 140-mm-Lüfter mit 1.600 U/min liegen tatsächlich weit über dem, was unsere Community typischerweise interessiert. Der schnellste 140er im Test lag bei real knapp 1.300 U/min. Vielleicht wäre dieser Testteilnehmer aber etwas für dich: 251 m³/h



Heh. Schon mal die Noctua iPPC Lüfter gehabt?
Hab die 140er. Ist krank was die an Luft durchschieben aber auch wahnsinnig laut. Zum glück sind die aber auch ganz gut regelbar


----------



## L-man (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ziel dieses Test war es zu überprüfen, was viele Leute "schon vorher wussten". Es gibt schließlich auch viele Leute, die "vorher wissen", dass z.B. eine neuen Nvidia-GPU "absolut überlegen ist und die Konkurrenz einpacken kann". Nicht immer haben diese Leute recht, deswegen testen wir von Zeit zu Zeit Hardware, anstatt sie nur vorzustellen.
> 
> Das Computer Bild uns hier im Bereich Wasserkühlung etwas vorraus hat, wusste ich nicht. Kannst du mir vielleicht die entsprechenden Ausgaben nennen? Es ist immer gut zu wissen, was die indirekte Konkurrenz macht und angeblich investiere ich auf das "langweilige Nischenthema" Wakü schon viel zu viel Arbeitszeit



Es kommt nicht darauf an wieviel Zeit man dort hinein investiert  sondernd was man daraus macht. In der Wissentschaftswelt wird viel  geforscht und laut diversen Studien ist 80% von dem was am Ende heraus  kommt nur Datenmüll. Ich habe mich selbst schon recht viel mit Waküs  beschäftigt und einer meiner ersten Gedanken damals war, das mit  steigendem Gegendruck den ein Radi bietet umso wichtiger wird die  Abdichtung und der Druck der Aufgebaut wird. Womit sich die getesteten  Lüfter damals selbst disqualifiziert haben und ich zu Noiseblockern  gegriffen habe.  Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte das man mit  vieleicht 30-40%  mehr praktischem Aufwand (den Redaktionellen Teil  klammere ich bewusst aus) einen Test hätte schaffen können, der nicht nur für diejenigen interessant ist die sich noch nie damit beschäftigt haben sondernd auch für die Gruppe die sich schon damit auseinandergesetzt hat aber entweder nicht die Teile oder die Zeit gehabt haben es selbst auszuprobieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



TheLukay schrieb:


> Heh. Schon mal die Noctua iPPC Lüfter gehabt?
> Hab die 140er. Ist krank was die an Luft durchschieben aber auch wahnsinnig laut. Zum glück sind die aber auch ganz gut regelbar



Wenn es nur um die Leistung geht, dann sind die iPPC tatsächlich die Besten.
Wobei es auch vergleichbare Modelle gibt, die ebenfalls eine sehr gute Leistung erzielen. So z.B. die Twister Cluster Advance, Ultra Kaze, Grand Flex oder FM121,...
Sind aber alle nichts für die Ohren 

Hab selbst die 140mm iPPC, die ich mittlerweile wieder ausbauen musste, weil sie mir einfach zu laut waren...
Allein der 12V-Startboost raubt einem die Nerven.


----------



## bofri (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Sehr schöner Test, der mich persönlich sehr interessiert. Eine Erweiterung des Tests mit engerem Lamellen Abstand halte ich nicht für nötig, da dies schon mal generell dem Silent Gedanken widerspricht, und damit erst Recht kein Einsaztgebiet für die Silent Wings ist. Allerdings hätte mich auch eher ein Vergleich zum Noctua interessiert, da diese von der Lagerqualität wenigstens vergleichbar mit den BQ sind; die NBs können hier leider nicht mithalten!
Im Allgemeinen begrüße ich sehr, dass sich PCGH nicht mehr so dem Thema Wakü verschränkt. Das ist wohl Torsten Vogel zu verdanken.


----------



## violinista7000 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Shock Therapie + High Tech Material 

Made my Day! 

Tolles Video! Mehr davon bitte!


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Hmm, jetzt mal aus Neugierde, wie verhalten sich getunnelte Towerkühler wie der gelobte Macho?
Der Unterschied wäre interessant.

Mal ganz unprofessionell in ne Plastiktüte einpacken, Frischhaltefolie? (je1x Ein/Ausgang), und gucken was passiert.

Und
Wie groß in dann der Unterschied bei den Temps für die SpaWas/Elkos? GPU Backplate??


----------



## DarkIdea (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



Research schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt mal aus Neugierde, wie verhalten sich getunnelte Towerkühler wie der gelobte Macho?
> Der Unterschied wäre interessant.



Dem schließe ich mich an, das würde mich auch interessieren.

Auf jeden Fall war der Test sehr informativ und hat mir gut gefallen! Weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Vogel,
> 
> vielen Dank für die amüsante Antwort - leider ist es eine Erkrankung der Neuzeit das jeder seine Meinung öffentlich kundtun kann!
> Es ist wirklich grausam geworden...Zumal die Kritik oftmals von Leuten stammt, die selber nichts vorweisen können aber der Anspruch an andere extrem hoch angelegt wird



"Nichts vorweisen" möchte ich niemandem vorwerfen. Als Redakteur habe ich andere Möglichkeiten als Privatnutzer und somit auch den Anspruch, mehr Ergebnisse zu liefen. Aber ich habe auch die Verpflichtung, die (Wasserkühlungs-lose)Leser-Mehrheit zu berücksichtigen. Ich selbst hätte gerne geguckt, wie wichtig die Abdichtung bei <500 und bei >1500 U/min ist und wie sich diese (und andere) Lüfter auf einem ST30, Monsta oder Black ICE GTS schlagen. Gerne auch blasend und saugend. Aber dann wären es nicht 2×2×3×1×1=12 Messungen gewesen, sondern 4×2×5×4×2=320.



> Ich genieße die erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit von Wasserkühlungskomponenten und wünsche mir noch viel mehr davon - insbesondere vielleicht in Zusammenarbeit mit Herr Vötter und Bios Mods!



Ich werds ihm ausrichten 




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Noctuas (ausgenommen der P14) haben im Gegensatz zu den SW2 doch einen komplett geschlossenen Rahmen und sollten die gesamte Fläche daher ohne weitere Modifikationen wesentlich besser abdichten.
> Ansonsten wäre in dem Testumfeld (Radiatoren) wie gesagt derTemperaturunterschied zu anderen hochwertigen und auf Luftdruck optimierten Lüftern von Interesse.
> Werden in der 04/2015er-Ausgabe dementsprechend denn auch Radiatoren eingesetzt, damit der Unterschied hier deutlicher wird?



Ich habe alle Tests auf Nexxxos XT45 durchgeführt . Das erschien mir der optimale Kompromiss aus Praxisnähe (nicht zu weit von Luftkühlern weg, näher an Kompaktwasserkühlungen, als die alten Armageddon-Messungen), Messgenauigkeit (Wassertemperatur) und Vergleichbarkeit (XT45 gibt es für 120, 140 und 180).





IluBabe schrieb:


> Ist halt das herausgearbeitete Fazit.
> 
> Der Satz im Artikel wirkt auf mich wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Man will überrpüfen ob ein unterschied besteht. Man mißt einen Unterschied. Danach wird dieser aber niveaulos relativiert. bQ Lüfter wie auch NBs sind vom Preis her nicht gerade unliebsame Kostenexplosionen wenn man damit mal einen 480er Radi bestücken möchte. Und eben da sind 1 oder 2 Grade gerade das was einen Preisunterschied im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung von Wasserkühlungen rechtfertigt. Weil eben der Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung nur dann gerechtfertigt ist, wenn man eine maximale Wirkung erzielen will. Sonst kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen und sich nen LuKü auf die CPU schnallen. Humm.



Überprüft wurde, ob die Abdichtung einen Unterschied macht. Antwort: Ja.
Danach muss aber noch die Frage beantwortet werden, ob dieser Unterschied Auswirkungen auf den Lüfterkauf hat. Die Antwort: Jein. Trotz Dichtigkeits-Vorteil tragen die Noiseblocker keinen klaren Sieg davon. 1 Kelvin durch bessere Abdichtung ist ein klarer Unterschied, aber er ist nicht größer, als die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Lüftern bei gleicher Lautheit.
Im nächsten Schritt muss man dann natürlich die gemessenen Vor- und Nachteile mit Preis abgleichen. Das habe ich im Test nicht gemacht, sondern dem Leser überlassen. Eine Budget-Empfehlung wird Be Quiet so schnell darstellen.




TheLukay schrieb:


> Heh. Schon mal die Noctua iPPC Lüfter gehabt?
> Hab die 140er. Ist krank was die an Luft durchschieben aber auch wahnsinnig laut. Zum glück sind die aber auch ganz gut regelbar



Noctua hat sie mir für den Test angeboten, aber ich habe lieber einen redux-Lüfter ins Testfeld aufgenommen. Es ist auch Notentechnisch sehr schwierig, stark unterschiedliche Lüfter in einem Test unterzubringen, da die Temperatur irgendwann nicht mehr mit der Lüfterstärke skaliert.
Für "einfach nur laut" haben wir hier auch noch irgendwo den 10k U/min Gemüsehäxler rumliegen 




Research schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt mal aus Neugierde, wie verhalten sich getunnelte Towerkühler wie der gelobte Macho?
> Der Unterschied wäre interessant.



Der Macho ist seitlich offen. Seitlich geschlossene Luftkühler würden sich ähnlich verhalten. Insbesondere bei Server-/Rack-Kühlern, wo die geschlossene Bauweise noch recht häufig ist, liegt der Luftwiderstand sogar noch über dem des Test-Radiators.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Endlich mal solch ein Test !

Nicht um sonst habe ich mir mass gefertigte Gaskets herstellen lassen 

Die komplette Luft muss durch den Radi gezwungen werden und 0% darf irgend wo vorbei, erst dann kommt der komplette druck auf den Radi und die Luft wird durch die Lamellen gepresst.

Blacksilent Pro best !

Endlich der Beweiß !

Bester Test diese Jahr, danke !


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



			
				PCGH_Torsten;7170292[ schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Budget-Empfehlung wird Be Quiet so schnell darstellen.
> []
> Der Macho ist seitlich offen. Seitlich geschlossene Luftkühler würden sich ähnlich verhalten. Insbesondere bei Server-/Rack-Kühlern, wo die geschlossene Bauweise noch recht häufig ist, liegt der Luftwiderstand sogar noch über dem des Test-Radiators.


 Da wäre ja die Frage, was kann man noch rausholen. Meist sind es zwischen verschiedenen Kühlern/WLP nur 1K Unterschied. Aber dafür meist +X0€.

Was mich bei 2-4 Sockel Servern reizt, ist der Thermaltake SpinQ VT (CLP0554) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU.

BTW: Wie ist die Aussage zu verstehen, mit dem Budget?


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich trotz des größeren Lamellenabstandes gerade bei 600 bzw. 500 U/min nur ein Temperaturunterschied von drei Grad ergibt. Der aufgebaute Druck zwischen dem SW2 mit offenem Rahmen und dem Radiator wird deutlich geringer sein. Zumal die Noiseblocker damit beworben werden speziell für Radiatoren entwicklet worden zu sein. Die drei Grad würden für mich beim Lüfterkaufkauf nicht den Ausschlag geben, sondern eher die Lautstärke. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Mr. Biggels (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Hallo,

ich habe die BQ Silent Wings auf meinen Radiatoren! Mir mal Tesa Gewebeband in Schwarz gekauft und werde es mal anbringen wenn ich Zeit habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage wie viel Grad Celsius sind den jetzt der unterschied?
Bei meinem hintern Radiator muss ich mir noch was ein fallen lassen.
Habe auch schon gewusst der Luftstrom würde nicht optimal sein, aber unhörbar dachte ich mir.
Bis zu 10% hört sich gut an nur ganz überzeugt bin ich noch nicht.
Werde mir ein eigenes Bild machen müssen.

Danke für den Test!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Bei dir bringt es mehr das Gitter vor dem Lüfter zu entfernen als mit Klebend um die Lüfter zu kleben.
Das Gitter bremst den Luftfluss auch ein !

So lange du die Lüfter nicht 99% dich bekommst, auch wo die Lüfter aneinander stoßen bringt dir das ganze nichts, absolut gar nichts.


----------



## Mr. Biggels (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Die sehen einfach zu gut aus muss jetzt nicht alles bis zum Anschlag verbessern.
Läuft jetzt schon super! 
@Mehlstaubthecat was meinst du mit aneinanderstoßen bitte?
mit dem Klebeband bekommt man das schon zu 99% dicht  ich sehe das ja bei mir müsste ganz einfach sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Allein durch die Gitter hast du mehr Temperatur + als was du über das Klebeband bei den Silentwings wieder raushohlen kannst.

Du bekommst es nicht dich, da zwischen den Lüftern Luft verloren geht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Frage mich auch, was man mit Wire-Grills im _Inneren_ eines Rechners anfangen möchte..
Zumal da auch keinerlei Kabel herumschwirren, die zwischen die Lüfterblätter gelangen könnten.

Die Unterschiede sind aber nicht so gewaltig.
Akustisch vielleicht ein vager dB, von der Performance vielleicht 2% des Luftdurchsatzes.
Wurde auch mal von Pudget Systems nachgewiesen.


----------



## micsterni14 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Ich persönlich würde jederzeit die niedrige Geräuschkulisse gegen 3 Grad Celsius mehr eintauschen! Schön zu sehen, wie der eigentl angeblich unbrauchbare SW für annehmbare Temperaturen sorgt.


----------



## Mr. Biggels (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

@ kabelbinder die Kühlergitter habe ich drin um bei saugen des PCs nicht beim Radiator die Lamellen zu beschädigen.

ich bekomm so um die 30c Wassertemp  hin bei 20c im Zimmer ist ok finde ich. Schwankt aber auch mal so um die 5c je nach Last, Zimmer oder Taktung.
Der größte Fehler war die DHX Kühlung von Corsair die zwei kleinen Lüfer sind verdammt laut. Kann ich aber abstecken ist nur ein drei PIN Anschluss Ram muss ja nicht gekühlt werden. Sagt sogar die PCGH!

@MehlstaubtheCat zwischen den Lüftern gibt es keinen platz für die Luft der Spalt ist so groß das nur ein Blatt Papier rein passt.


----------



## Anoy1988 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



Mr. Biggels schrieb:


> @ kabelbinder die Kühlergitter habe ich drin um bei saugen des PCs nicht beim Radiator die Lamellen zu beschädigen.
> 
> 
> @MehlstaubtheCat zwischen den Lüftern gibt es keinen platz für die Luft der Spalt ist so groß das nur ein Blatt Papier rein passt.



Denke doch bitte nochmal über das bild nach und schau nochmal genau hin wie deine lüfter aufliegen. Deine lüfter die aufeinander stossen , nebeneinander sind NICHT DICHT! da müsste auch klebeband hin.
Als info ein 1mü grosses loch, da kommt ebenfalls luft durch.


----------



## Mr. Biggels (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

1mü du sagst es da kommt schon Luft durch aber so wenig... Wenn jeder der Lüfter 100+x m³ bewegt sind das vielleicht 0,01 m³ in der stunde
Ich würde es ja verstehen wenn ich mehr Ambitionen hätte, aber dann doch gleich ein besseres Kühlkonzept wie Kompressorkühlung oder gleich Stickstoff.


----------



## Anoy1988 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Es geht ja um den druck was der lüfter aufbauen muss ..... der ist nach dem einschalten nie gleich 100% da geb dem ganzen mal 1 minute. aber durch deine schlitze kommt der druck garnicht erst zustande was angaben sind. klar ist das jedem selbst überlassen. aber ich meine nur


----------



## Mr. Biggels (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Der Lüfter soll nie einen Druck auf bauen. Es sollte nur die Luft durch die Lamellen des Radiators schieben, einen Wiederstand für die Luft gibt es dort nicht nur eine Große Oberfläche.
Wenn der Lüfter einen Druck aufbauen muss um Luft durch die Lamellen zu Pressen stimmt was nicht. Lüfter und Radiator müssen abgestimmt werden. Lüfter schieben Luft und  Pumpen drücken Luft.
Durch die Öffnungen kommt es weder zu Verwirbelungen oder zum Umleitung des Strom um die Ecke! Ehr wird die Luft vom Sog mit gezogen...


----------



## Anoy1988 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

ich diskutiere da jetzte nicht weiter rum, ich schreibe noch einwas dazu, wenn du es nicht verstanden hast sollen sich andere damit rumärgern.

Sobald luft auf den anfang des radiators auftrifft entsteht ein luftdruck je nach lüfter leistung unterschiedlich........... mehr druck der lüfter produzieren , desto besser geht die luft durch einen feinmaschigen radiator.

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ker-BlackSilent-Pro-Fan-PL2-120mm::13589.html

Siehe hier luftdruck angabe. wieso werden diese lüfter für radiatoren empfohlen?? wieso gibts eine luftdruck angabe??? aus spass??
Du wurdest von einem sehr erfahrenen user hier drauf hingewissen, und ich glaube kaum was zumindest dieses thema bei dir angeht du ihm etwas vormachen kannst, oder erzählen kannst.

Schönen tag noch


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



Mr. Biggels schrieb:


> Der Lüfter soll nie einen Druck auf bauen. Es sollte nur die Luft durch die Lamellen des Radiators schieben, einen Wiederstand für die Luft gibt es dort nicht nur eine Große Oberfläche.
> Wenn der Lüfter einen Druck aufbauen muss um Luft durch die Lamellen zu Pressen stimmt was nicht. Lüfter und Radiator müssen abgestimmt werden. Lüfter schieben Luft und  Pumpen drücken Luft.
> Durch die Öffnungen kommt es weder zu Verwirbelungen oder zum Umleitung des Strom um die Ecke! Ehr wird die Luft vom Sog mit gezogen...



Stimmt alles nicht was du da sagst ! Soll ich es nochmal erklären, oder bleibst du bei deiner Meinung und ich kann mir die Zeit sparen ?


----------



## Mr. Biggels (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

kannst es dir sparen ich bleibe dabei


----------



## George_van_Hinton (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



Mr. Biggels schrieb:


> Der Lüfter soll nie einen Druck auf bauen. Es sollte nur die Luft durch die Lamellen des Radiators schieben, einen Wiederstand für die Luft gibt es dort nicht nur eine Große Oberfläche.
> Wenn der Lüfter einen Druck aufbauen muss um Luft durch die Lamellen zu Pressen stimmt was nicht. Lüfter und Radiator müssen abgestimmt werden. Lüfter schieben Luft und  Pumpen drücken Luft.
> Durch die Öffnungen kommt es weder zu Verwirbelungen oder zum Umleitung des Strom um die Ecke! Ehr wird die Luft vom Sog mit gezogen...



Ich habe in Hydrodynamik nicht so ganz aufgepasst, aber der Druckunterschied sorgt erst dafür, dass sich dir Luft bewegt. 
Die Dicke des Radiator trägt zum Luftwiederstand druch den Radiator bei genau so wie  die Kanten der Lamellen.
An diesen kommt es zu nicht unwesentlichen Verwirbelungen, die den Wiederstand noch verstärken. 

 evtl. mal hier nach lesen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiator
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kühlrippe
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grenzschichtgleichungen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Tja, ich habe Aerodynamik studiert, als ich in Flugzeugbau wollte  
Ich weiß exakt wie sich Luft auf Oberflächen und in und um Gegenstände herum verhält.


----------



## Mr. Biggels (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Es tut mir leid aber überzeug bin ich nicht. Ich stelle mir Das anders Vor dann können auch ein paar Wiki-links nicht helfen. Und da sind auch nur Formeln Strömungen werden bei mir als Bild dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoy1988 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

ich fall echt noch vom stuhl wie kann man so Lernressistent sein


----------



## micsterni14 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe Aerodynamik studiert, als ich in Flugzeugbau wollte
> Ich weiß exakt wie sich Luft auf Oberflächen und in und um Gegenstände herum verhält.



Jetzt haste aber mal richtig auf die K acke gehauen!


----------



## Research (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Spaart euch das. Ist wie mit den Impfgegnern.

Lernresistent und Ignorant was Fakten UND das erlebte in der Realität wiedergibt. Wiederholbar und nachprüfbar.


BTT:
Wäre einer so nett und würde einen ummantelten Kühler testen?
Aus der Antwort von PCGH_Torsten schließe ich das er das nicht plant.

Aufbau wäre:

Towerkühler mit Push Lüfter Aufbau.
2 Seiten, NICHT Ein/Ausgang, sprich bei nem Macho pustet er Richtung Gehäuse Rückseite. Oben und Unten sind versiegelt, so das dort keine Luft entweicht.

Dann das ganze mit Airduckt zu einem Auslass. Auch mit Lüfter.

Den Airduckt dann zum Vergleich ohne Versiegelung des Kühlers.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Versiegelung an einem CPU-Kühler für eine universale Verbesserung der Temperaturen sorgen kann.
Je geschlossener dein Kühlsystem an dieser Stelle ausfällt, desto mehr behinderst du auch den Kamineffekt und den Sog Richtung Hecklüfter für bspw. die Abwärme der Grafikkarte, die sich folglich einen Weg um den blockierten Kühler und ggf. auch Fanduct suchen muss. Wichtig wäre es dann insbesondere, dass du von der Front ausgehend einen stabilen (kühlen) Luftstrom bereitstellst, der vom Kühler abgegriffen und kanalisiert werden kann. Ebenso sollten sich an der Oberseite dann zwei gute 140mm mit genügend Sog befinden, die die erwärmte Gehäuseluft abtransportieren. Da greifen denke ich mal sehr viele Nebenfaktoren, die man nicht pauschalisieren kann...

Der Fan Duct ansich kann allerdings wirklich eine Besserung mit sich bringen.
Da würde ich beispielsweise mal in die Testberichte des (semi-)passiven HR-22 reinschauen:
Benchmarks: Kühlleistung - Vergleichstest: CPU-Kühler für den semi-passiven Silent-Betrieb
Thermalright HR-22 im Test
Durch den Schacht können ein paar weitere °C rausgekitzelt werden. Für die GPU und grundsätzliche Abwärme im Gehäuse bedeutet das allerdings auch wieder, dass der Heck-Lüfter nur noch für die Kühlung der CPU zuständig ist.


----------



## Mr. Biggels (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

ich gebe auf, wenn es persönlich wird und ich hier als Lernresistent und Ignorant beschimpft  werde und mit  Impfgegnern verglichen werde.


----------



## Research (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Verdientermaßen.

Und persönlich wird es nicht.
Wir argumentieren hier, ich jetzt ausgeschlossen; da ich nicht mehr argumentieren musste, auf verschiedenen Leveln.

Du stellst dir etwas vor.
Andere, haben es studiert, erklären es dir.
Du stellst es dir immer noch vor, wie es dir gefällt.


Neuer Anstoß: Alles was Druck erzeugt muss dafür erstmal saugen.
Und umgekehrt.
Dabei wird immer Druck erzeugt. Ähnlich wenn du etwas schiebst.
Dabei ist es egal ab du schiebst oder ziehst.
Etwas wird von A nach B bewegt.

Lüfter haben sich beim schieben als effektivsten erwiesen.
Grund hierfür da mehr Luft durch alle Lamellen geschoben wird als der Lüfter ziehen kann. Er zieht z.B. von Oben+Unten Lust, wo keine Kühlfläche ist.
-> Schlechtere Kühlung.

Unser Problem ist, das wir hier so mit Allgemeinwissen lehren müssen, Wissen das schon der Gesunde Menschenverstand erzeugen kann, das wir hier nicht mehr weiterkommen.

Du nanntest sogar Pumpen, die hier ganz falsch sind.

Klar gibt es Luftpumpen, aber nicht in unserem Kühlungsbereich.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Versiegelung  an einem CPU-Kühler für eine universale Verbesserung der Temperaturen  sorgen kann.
> Je geschlossener dein Kühlsystem an dieser Stelle ausfällt, desto mehr  behinderst du auch den Kamineffekt und den Sog Richtung Hecklüfter für  bspw. die Abwärme der Grafikkarte, die sich folglich einen Weg um den  blockierten Kühler und ggf. auch Fanduct suchen muss. Wichtig wäre es  dann insbesondere, dass du von der Front ausgehend einen stabilen  (kühlen) Luftstrom bereitstellst, der vom Kühler abgegriffen und  kanalisiert werden kann. Ebenso sollten sich an der Oberseite dann zwei  gute 140mm mit genügend Sog befinden, die die erwärmte Gehäuseluft  abtransportieren. Da greifen denke ich mal sehr viele Nebenfaktoren, die  man nicht pauschalisieren kann...
> 
> Der Fan Duct ansich kann allerdings wirklich eine Besserung mit sich bringen.
> ...




Den Airduckt kenn ich schon.
Wenn du meine ersten Post dazu gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen das ich GPU/SpaWas/Elkos schon mit ein-bedacht habe.

Auch bringst du dich selber durcheinander. Erst Fanduckt ablehnen,  dann loben.

Mir geht es dabei nur um den reine Effekt bei der CPU, da der Luftstrom nicht nach außen (Unten/Oben) entweichen kann sondern durch alle Lamellen muss.
Dieser Unterschied wäre interessant.


Vermutlich sind die Unterschiede größer, je breiter der Kühlkörper ist. 40mm Turm(Türme) gegen einen massiven 80+X Turm als Beispiel.

Den Kamineffekt hat man, bei einem gutem Gehäuse, wieder durch Lüfter im Deckel. Der Airduckt zerstört diesen immer.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



Research schrieb:


> Spaart euch das. Ist wie mit den Impfgegnern.
> 
> Lernresistent und Ignorant was Fakten UND das erlebte in der Realität wiedergibt. Wiederholbar und nachprüfbar.
> 
> ...



Hätte ich einen Macho da, würde ich das gerne machen.

Wass ich aber sagen kann, allein bei einem Darkrock Pro3 den Metalldeckel abzunehmen sind 1-2 Grad mehr CPU Temp.
Ich glaube wenn der Kühler an allen 4 Seiten geschlossen ist und vorne hinten Lüfter dran sind, (P/P) sollte dass ganz sicher positiv für die CPU Temps auswirken.
3 Grad + weniger mit Sicherheit.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

*@ Research*

Ich habe gesagt, dass dort sehr viele Nebenfaktoren ineinandergreifen, die man eben nicht auf die Schnelle pauschalisieren kann.
Ob man nun die GPU und sonstigen Komponenten dazu zählt ist eben die Frage. Meine Annahme bzw. Feststellung war lediglich die, dass der Fac-Duct allein (also unittelbar für die CPU) eine Besserung mit sich bringt.
Daher auch die beiden verlinkten Tests. Der geschilderte Nachteil bezieht sich dann wiederum auf das gesamte Kühlkonzept und die Einflüsse auf die Umgebungstemperatur, wobei der Mehrwert seitens der CPU möglicherweise durch den gehinderten Kamineffekt relativiert wird. Je größer nun der Kühler (im Aufbau mit Fan-Duct und Versiegelung), desto anfälliger könnte die Gehäusetemperatur ausfallen - so zumindest in der Theorie...

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass so ein redaktioneler Testbericht vorerst sehr schwierig und exklusiv sein wird. Zumindest, wenn man einen Anspruch auf Objektivität erhebt.
Man müsste dabei nämlich sehr viele Konstellationen (sprich, verschiedene Hardware und Gehäuse) ausprobieren, um einen nachweisbaren Effekt auf die Kühlleistung im Einzelnen (CPU) und im Ganzen (Gehäusetemp) empirisch nachweisen zu können. Das würde auch einen entsprechenden Zeitaufwand für Montage und Testdurchläufe mit einschließen, die sicher nicht in 30 Minuten getan sind.


----------



## Research (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Hmm, ein offener Testaufbau könnte zumindest die Kühlleistung für die CPU bestätigen.
Dort dann auch mit Ariduckt, wobei das, ja nach Benchtable, komplizierter wird.

@MehlstaubtheCat
Ist das die Kühlleistung des Deckels oder die "Kanalisierungs"-Wirkung?
(Einfach mal anfassen, dann weist du es Also wenn du den DR P3 hast..)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Bei Luft die durch einen Gegenstand gepresst wird, erhöht sich der Luftdruck innerhalb des Gegenstandes.
Luft zwischen den Lamellen eines Kühlers, versucht immer dort hin zu fließen wo weniger Luftdruck ist, 
also außerhalb des Kühlers um diesen Druck wieder auszugleichen.
Wenn man genau das ausgleichen des Luftdrucks unterhindert, sprich nach außen hin verhindert, sollte es sich positiv bemerkbar machen.

Ein Problem ist aber noch was ich sehe. Nämlich die Dicke des Kühlers. 
Die Luft die durch die Lamellen gepresst wird, erzeugt je nach weg / länge durch die Lamellen kleine Luftwirbel.
Ich schätze mal nach ca. 3 - 4cm sind diese Luftwirbel so stark das der Luftfluss innerhalb des Kühlers so stark gebremst wird, 
so dass man noch mehr Druck durch den Lüfter benötigt wird um die Luft hindurch zu bekommen / pressen.

Nicht um sonst sind bei guten Turmkühlern zwei Lüfter verbaut. Immer dann wenn die Luft zu verwirbelt werden wird, 
kommt der nächste Lüfter der dann wieder erneut die Luft in den zweiten Teil des Kühlers presst.

Beim Macho ist der gesamt Weg der Luft durch die Lamellen zu groß, 
daher unmöglich die Luftwirbel innerhalb der Lamellen zu unterbinden, wenn er komplett geschlossen wäre !
Selbst mit Push / Pull bräuchte man sehr starke Lüfter mit hohem Static Pressure. 
Die Luft innerhalb der Lamellen wird sich ab ca. 5 cm in Wellenform bewegen und durchsetz sein mit kleinen Luftwirbeln,
was die Wärmeaufnahme stark verringert und daher wieder negativ auswirkt auf die CPU Temperatur.


----------



## da brew (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



Mr. Biggels schrieb:


> Der Lüfter soll nie einen Druck auf bauen. [...]


Was soll er denn sonst machen? Ohne Druckunterschied keine Luftbewegung!



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *[...]* den gehinderten Kamineffekt relativiert wird. [...]


In PC-Gehäusen gibt es keinen Kamin-Effekt; dafür müsste das Gehäuse extrem hoch sein und einen im Verhältnis zur Höhe wesentlich geringeren Querschnitt haben.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> [...] durchsetz sein mit kleinen Luftwirbeln,
> was die Wärmeaufnahme stark verringert und daher wieder negativ auswirkt auf die CPU Temperatur.


Ich  behaupte mal eiskalt das Gegenteil: nämlich, dass diese Luftwirbel die  Wärmeaufnahme verbessern (das dürfte ein Grund dafür sein, warum z. B. Thermalright-Kühler diese vielen kleinen Löcher mit aufgestellter Lippe haben -> damit werden Luftverwirbelungen erzwungen); was allerdings tatsächlich von diesen Wirbeln  verschlechtert wird ist der Abtransport der aufgenommenen Wärme, weil  sie den statischen  Druck innerhalb des Luftstroms erhöhen und dadurch die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit verringern.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Wie bereits geschrieben freue ich mich darüber das dem Thema erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird!
Einerseits werden zwar die Komponenten immer effizienter,dennoch müssen gerade bei übertakteten Systemen weit über 300 Watt erstmal abgeführt werden!
Über die Jahre bin ich persönlich dahingehend viel anspruchsvoller geworden und gerade die Lautstärke ist ein sehr störender Faktor!
Zudem hab ich einfach kein gutes Gefühl wenn die CPU mit über 70 Grad Celsius vor sich hin bruzelt  und die GPU auch schon mal 80 Grad Celsius Marke knackt!
Was hinter solchen Werten tatsächlich steckt muss man ab und zu mal erfühlen indem man seine Hand auf die Backplatte der Grafikkarte legt - und dort liegt ja nicht mal die volle Temperatur an - sicherlich,die Komponenten sind dafür ausgelegt,aber ein gutes Gefühl hab ich dabei nicht!

Der Kamin Effekt kommt leider in einem kleinen Gehäuse nicht zum tragen,auch wenn ein unbestreitbarer Effekt besteht, wie zum Beispiel ein Towerkühler montiert wird (nach oben blasend hab ich schlechtere Erfahrungen gesammelt)!

Genauso schlechte Erfahrungen hab ich mit der Kombination Luft/Wasserkühlung gemacht!
Meine aktuelle Karte hatte bis vor kurzem noch den Custom Kühler in Verwendung.
Wie man damit zufrieden sein kann,ist mir mittlerweile schleierhaft und hat mich eher an eine Flugzeug Turbine erinnert!
Viel schlimmer fand ich allerdings das die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte durch den im Deckel befindlichen Radiator die Wassertemperatur auf fast 40 Grad Celsius erwärmt hat obwohl bis dato nur die CPU gekühlt wurde.
Jetzt ist die GPU auch eingebunden und trotz der zusätzlichen 250-300 Watt Heizleistung steigt die Temperatur nicht über 35 Grad bei flüsterleisem Betrieb!
Ganz glücklich bin ich trotz diverser interner Radiatoren aber immer noch nicht,erst der zusätzliche externe  420er hat das Niveau nochmal deutlich abgesenkt!
Der Aufwand war extrem!
Mein Tipp lautet daher ganz klar: MoRa 360 mit vier 180mm Lüfter @5 Volt.
Absolut Silent und Wassertemperatur nicht über 30 Grad Celsius!


----------



## oelkanne (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Schlecht sind die Lüfter sicherlich nicht es geht meistens nur darum, dass es beim P/L Kampf, besser geeignete Lüfter gibt und diese dann auch eher Optimiert wurden für Statischen Druck.


----------



## Anoy1988 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Schlecht sind die Lüfter sicherlich nicht es geht meistens nur darum, dass es beim P/L Kampf, besser geeignete Lüfter gibt und diese dann auch eher Optimiert wurden für Statischen Druck.



Danke danke danke, wunderbar formuliert


----------



## v3nom (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Eine Art "Shroud" sollte doch ideal sein für die SW2. Dachte da an eine 2-3mm starke Acrylplatte  120x120/240/360 mit einem runden Ausschnitt in der Mitte, welcher genau dem Auslass des SW2 entspricht. Bliebe nur noch das "Problem" der Verschraubung, im besonderen wenn der Lüfter zwischen dem Radiator und dem Gehäuse sitzen soll.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

klar wäre das optimal und würde es das fertig geben, ginge das weg wie warme semmeln 
Wobei jetzt ists zu spät, da die SW3 bald kommen und die SW2 schnell an popularität verlieren werden


----------



## v3nom (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Sind die SW3 denn vom Design her anders und passen dann besser? Druckoptimiert sollen diese ja sein.

So ein Shroud sollte sich doch recht bezahlbar aus Acryl lasern lassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1605/Be-Quiet-Computex-2016/thumb620/Be-Quiet-Computex-2016-09.jpg

etwas andere form

Ich hab die SW3 hier liegen (aus dem Dark Base). Vlt lasse ich sie mal testweise gegen die SW2 laufen^^


----------



## v3nom (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Also auf einem Radiator liegen die dann auch noch nicht optimal auf!
Das Dark Base sollte bei mir auch Ende des Monats eintreffen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. August 2016)

*AW: Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann haben sie bei den "Silent Wings 3" ja nur mehr oder weniger das Design übernommen, welches bisher auch schon bei den vormontierten Lüftern vorzufinden war. Entspricht im Großen und Ganzen also den "neueren" Silent Wings, welche mit 4- oder 6-Pol Motoren auch schon seit einiger Zeit Kühlern oder Netzteilen beiliegen. Zuzüglich dem neuen Montagesystem natürlich.

Von der Leistung her darf man sich auf Kühlkörpern sicher einen kleinen Schub erwarten. Immerhin sind es anstatt der neun recht kurzen Schaufeln dann eher sieben etwas breitere Schaufeln.
Bisher hat mir der neue Motor auch ganz gut gefallen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Performance dann auch auf einem angemessenen Niveau liegt... wenn ich ein Dark Base hätte, könnte ich es euch sagen


----------

